# Not crossing my ipchains firewall-router

## ttyp0

I'm behind an ipchains firewall under slackware 7.1, and i had never any problem till now, since i have installed gentoo i cannot cross my firewall to the internet. It doesn't work when booting from CD to install (i did it at work cause at home it doesn't reach the internet), and neither when booting directly from hard disk.

If i ping any IP or name, maybe it give me 2 or 3 echo replies, but then stops and after that no more echo replies arrive me when i ping any other IP. After I wait some minutes, it does the same again...

Any ideas?

----------

## james

Do you, by chance, have anymore info?  :Idea: 

----------

## ttyp0

hmmmmmmmm

if i ping any IP from my local network, it works ok. It's just when i try to reach the internet that it happens.

I think it can be a firewall problem, but when I turn off my firewall and it's only masquerading i keep without reaching the internet. 

/sbin/ipchains -P forward DENY

/bin/echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

/sbin/ipchains -A forward -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQ

these are the lines for masquerading on my firewall.

thank you for your help  :Smile: 

------

ttyp0

----------

